# Need Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## GREGDGR81 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a classic Kyosho Outlaw Ultima that I got of Ebay for cheap money. The problem I have is the range, it goes about ten feet before it goes off on its own. Its all stock and the transmitter and receiver are airtronics. Any help will be great.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

How is the antenna wire set up? Is it wrapped/coiled around the antenna tube? If so remove the coils. Also, is the antenna tube fastened securely in some type of holder? If it can wobble, maybe there a break in the antenna wire? Are you transmitter batteries fully charged? These are some things you can check?


----------



## GREGDGR81 (Mar 9, 2009)

The antenna wire has no coil its all striaght its securely fastened and the transmitter batteries are brand new.How far should the antenna wire come out of the tube?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

It doesn't have to come out of the tube. Some possibilities are:

Some one has cut some of the antenna off, this kills the reception of the receiver especially in older AM radios. 

Crystals in receiver and radio aren't the same channel or band such as 27 or 75.

Crystals in receiver and radio aren't the same type such as AM and FM.

Receiver crystal RX is in radio and radio crystal TX is in the receiver, they must be in the proper unit to work.


----------



## GREGDGR81 (Mar 9, 2009)

The crystals are fine. The truck runs fine in the house I can be on the 3rd floor it will work on the 1st floor.


----------



## GREGDGR81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone else can help me or should I get a new transmitter/receiver?


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

I had the same problem. What happened was the wire inside the black rubber casing broke. Couldnt tell what was wrong untill I decided to strip the wire. But if it works inside make sure your not near an airport or and major powerlines.


----------



## GREGDGR81 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm in a park with a lot of trees


----------



## only oval (Jan 9, 2009)

Unplug the motor and turn it on and walk away from it and try the steering. See if the steering works from a distance and if it does not go crazy you may be having some problems with the motor causing the interference. Make sure the motor is unplugged, dont just set it on something with the wheels off the ground. Also if this is the graphite chassis Ultima try elevating the receiver up off the chassis on a plastic or wooden block. We had an Ultima Pro that had a lot of glitching problems on the 75 MHz back 15 years ago when they first came out and it was the graphite chassis creating the problems.


----------



## GREGDGR81 (Mar 9, 2009)

I put the receiver on the top plastic and still have the problem. I could be on the 3rd floor and I could still run it on the 1st floor.


----------



## GREGDGR81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Still have the problem


----------



## GREGDGR81 (Mar 9, 2009)

I went outside to the park and i went about 10-15 feet from the truck and it would not steer and the motor won't go.


----------



## GREGDGR81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Bumpy


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

sounds like a transmitter or receiver problem


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Is the TX antenna extended all the way? My micro will do the same thing until I realized I didn't pull it out. I'm used to a spektrum with the short one.


----------



## GREGDGR81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## jaredmausteller (Apr 8, 2009)

i would get yourself a new tx/rx. at least until you can figure out the bugs with the one you currently have.


----------



## GREGDGR81 (Mar 9, 2009)

i'm looking at some fm systems but can i switch it from am?


----------



## only oval (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes, as long as the transmitter and receiver are both FM and the same frequency.


----------



## GREGDGR81 (Mar 9, 2009)

i found out it was the msc. What's a good esc to go with my am system?


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

If you're looking for a "cheap" ESC with good performance, check out the Duratrax Blast. They are usually available on e-bay for about $30-40.00. Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## herman2 (May 19, 2009)

I need help on the Losi Slider. i just bought it 3 weeks ago and i was having problems with it. The steering worked fine but the motor would work intermittently. When I brought it to hobby shop they said it needed a new motor. Do motors with brushs need replacement so fast? i used it a lot but not that much. Is there a better motor I can put in the Losi slider without changing anything else in it?


----------

